# Evolving Slingbow Release



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I set out to make arrow shooting feel as natural to me as round ammo shooting does. To that end I developed a setup that let me grip an oblong bead in much the same way I would grip a pouch. It looked like this:









This worked pretty well until the bead broke after a couple hundred shots. On the retraction after the shot it was hitting the front of the slingshot and the stress proved too much for it.

Today I'm trying out a new means to the same ends. I took a piece of leather and wrapped it around the D-loop several times and then lashed it down. The overall feeling is pretty much the same but this method should prove more durable and easier on the fingers, too.









I also got away from bulky, slipping knots on the D-loop and went to lashings for this, too.

Development continues!


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Not sure if this will work, I've no experience or knowledge of slingbows.

But will perry from A+'s EZ Release not work?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I'm sure it would, it looks like good stuff.

I don't want to use any sort of mechanical release, though.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Ah, I misread the post with the regular feel to shooting, 
Not sure what tube you could use, But would some rubbing alcohol and pliers not fit over the bead not work well?

I guess what ever has the biggest inner tube diameter


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

What about a piece of that 3/4 or 1 inch spear gun tube in place of the bead.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wingshooter said:


> What about a piece of that 3/4 or 1 inch spear gun tube in place of the bead.


That would probably work just fine. I might try a section of Theratube black on the next one I make.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I tried the bead on a sling bow that I have yet to fully finish. It was good, but too small. I thinck that Thera tube will be great. And my bands ripped from the knot in the paracord. Any suggestions. I was using thin flats.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

The flats that I made for flechettes did the same thing.
No suggestions for a cure. They're flats, that's what they do :iono:


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

I thinck I am just going to change to a loop. That way it will be more like a leather pouch. But thanks


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

The flat if you wrap it with a piece of the band for tieing the first wrap is flat all the way around and snug not tight the next three are tight the string loop put on and two more wraps tight then pull the tie through with the loop and it will last longer.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ...what are you using for your lashings? I've tried cinch knots with cotton string, but the string breaks before it gets tight enough to hold. Maybe I should be using something other than paracord for the release.

I appreciate any help or advice.

Todd


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I know i ought to be thinking of coming to grips (LoL) with a D loop and release...especially as I am thinking of doing one with speargun rubber...but I am still drawing by gripping the ARROW between the fletching and the nock. I have been doing it from the beginning and it's a hard habit to change.

I had been doing a string wrap for better grip and with TTS I found using a cut down gripper glove made it easier (as in photo)

But now I have replaced the string wrap with a latex wrap and tuck and the grip is great. I no longer need the help of the gripper glove.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> MJ...what are you using for your lashings? I've tried cinch knots with cotton string, but the string breaks before it gets tight enough to hold. Maybe I should be using something other than paracord for the release.
> 
> I appreciate any help or advice.
> 
> Todd


I nylon strand from the inside of paracord. I don't tie any knots, just wrap 10-12 times and apply superglue liberally. I think I have a better idea about how to make this setup and I'll try it out and do a tutorial soon.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Thanks MJ. I have some serving thread...I'll try that.

Todd


----------



## SlingBowPro (Jul 24, 2014)

ruthiexxxx said:


> I know i ought to be thinking of coming to grips (LoL) with a D loop and release...especially as I am thinking of doing one with speargun rubber...but I am still drawing by gripping the ARROW between the fletching and the nock. I have been doing it from the beginning and it's a hard habit to change.
> 
> I had been doing a string wrap for better grip and with TTS I found using a cut down gripper glove made it easier (as in photo)
> 
> But now I have replaced the string wrap with a latex wrap and tuck and the grip is great. I no longer need the help of the gripper glove.


What kind of a rest do you have there?? It looks like the concept of a whisker biscuit but you just set the arrow on the whiskers?..


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

SlingBowPro said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> > I know i ought to be thinking of coming to grips (LoL) with a D loop and release...especially as I am thinking of doing one with speargun rubber...but I am still drawing by gripping the ARROW between the fletching and the nock. I have been doing it from the beginning and it's a hard habit to change.
> ...


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

What qualities are you looking for in the material your using for this (end) that broke?


----------

